

What are your pain points? - adrianbg

I&#x27;d like to start a business. What pain-points do you feel in your business or personal life?
======
mod
I have a poor sleep schedule I've been trying hard to fix, to no avail.

I procrastinate to the extreme of often doing nothing for an entire work day
(I'm a contractor and I just don't bill it!)--but because I won't let myself
do the things I truly want, I end up on HN or similar for a large part of my
day and accomplish nothing at work and much less than I could in other
endeavors.

I'm interested in learning how to repair engines but it's hard to find
approachable material online when I have a problem. Typically you end up
reading tons of forums and deciphering lingo. (I know very little in the first
place)

I have too many half-built projects.

My posture is suffering from sitting in a chair all day. That chair is a
recliner (I work at home). I think I'm also experiencing poor circulation in
my legs, perhaps from the recliner or the laptop sitting on my legs (it's a
large, ~8lb laptop). I want to get back to the gym but my aforementioned
terrible sleep schedule really gets in the way of that--just an excuse,
perhaps.

Cricket just switched their cellular service to GSM from CDMA after AT&T
bought them. Now I have a $600 brick, as none of the other CDMA services will
take cricket phones for reasons they won't disclose to me.

I can't find enough time for all of my hobbies.

A business started with family members has caused strain and conflict, and the
issues are going largely unresolved, with one person seemingly reaping the
entirety of the benefit.

I could go on, if I thought harder!

------
tmaly
I farmed out some tasks out to people on fiverr, but I find that writing
sufficient specifications takes almost as long as doing the task itself. It
would be nice to have a better workflow system to minimize time spent doing
each step or at the junction of a context switch in the process.

------
pigmentia
Information overload.

~~~
adrianbg
Could you elaborate? Too many Tweets, Facebook posts and news articles to sift
through?

~~~
pigmentia
Maybe it's me. I have an accumulation issue where I bookmark articles and
never get to reading them. New, exciting pursuits happen too quickly to
effectively address all the things I'd like to.

~~~
siscia
It is not only you...

